# Crocodiles of the World here we come!



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Finally going to Crocodiles of the World today with 2 mates! 

Wanted to go here for ages woop


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

Tomcat said:


> Finally going to Crocodiles of the World today with 2 mates!
> 
> Wanted to go here for ages woop


Have fun.

Me and the girlfriend went on our own for a private tour in january and it was great esp the massive asian water monitor :2thumb:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

I'm going at the start of june, gonna be great


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

I'm going at the start of june, gonna be great

Enjoy


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll get the pics up when I'm home chaps


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

I've just realised what I previously wrote in relation to my profile picture :lol2::banghead:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

sherburt said:


> I've just realised what I previously wrote in relation to my profile picture :lol2::banghead:


 plz get the pics up:whistling2: I wana show the pic with you holding the monitor to my misses as she didnt come with me when i went and didn't beleave me how big it was, plus some croc/caiman photos plz :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

place ive wanted to go for quite a while now, looking forward to seeing the pictures. :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

chapmand said:


> place ive wanted to go for quite a while now, looking forward to seeing the pictures. :2thumb:


me 2 maybe he got eaten by the monitor :lol2:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Pictures... These will be added over the next few posts so please dont reply until ive put them all on... These also wont just be crocodiles however they will be mostly.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Continued...


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Continued...


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Continued...


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Continued...


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Continued...


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

These are the last photos now of me holding a young West African Dwarf Crocodile...



















All these pictures were taken on my iPhone 4, so the quality isnt amazing however I dont own a camera...

I appologise if any of the crocodiles are under the wrong name tag.


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome photos!!!! Thanks for sharing them!!!!!!!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Cracking photos mate, love the West African Croc's and the Siamese. Although that Croc monitor is quite a beauty aswell :mf_dribble:


How hard is it to get tickets/a booking for this place now? At one time it was impossible, but that was after all the hype from the TV series so...


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome shots loving the Cubans .......... And the Chinese alli...


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Spuddy said:


> Cracking photos mate, love the West African Croc's and the Siamese. Although that Croc monitor is quite a beauty aswell :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> How hard is it to get tickets/a booking for this place now? At one time it was impossible, but that was after all the hype from the TV series so...


I emailed in Monday morning at 9am and got put put on a guided tour at 2.00 that day


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

:no1:like the pics of the West African Dwarf Crocodiles and ... was it 
busy?:2thumb:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

It was a guided tour of about 15 people I would guess


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

good pics, loving the cuban croc and water monitor :2thumb:


----------

